# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Winter (Stadskanaal)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Winter

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk de Wieke, Stadskanaal

Adres: Blokwieke 6, Stadskanaal

Website: www.dewieke.nu


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Winter*

----------

